
Distrust of Intellectual Authority - golanggeek
https://fs.blog/2019/02/distrust-intellectual-authority/
======
rossdavidh
An alternative take on the same topic:
[https://www.rosshartshorn.net/stuffrossthinksabout/experts/](https://www.rosshartshorn.net/stuffrossthinksabout/experts/)

